# Lake hope



## Ronb (Jul 8, 2010)

I am heading down to Zaleski Thusday morning to fish Lake Hope with a friend who is down there deer hunting. He is telling me it looks good but, I have never been there.

I did read a thread from last year stating the bass fishing is not very good there. has anyone done very well there? I am also trying to learn if there are decent laydowns, rocky shores, a good creek coming in. 
mainly drivng a couple hours just to fun fish but, can't find a lot of info online about the lake. The park office gave me the number to a bait shop called Waters Edge and got zero information except one statement "There are lots of different kind of fish in there". lol

If anyone can offer any tips at all..I would be really thankful.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never really fished it this late. But in the spring/summer I usually take a t-rig hit the cover accessible by shore then threw a topwater. I'd be sure to take a rattletrap and spinnerbait though. It's a clear lake and usually has lots of vegetation but I haven't been out there in weeks. 

Are you going to be fishing from boat or bank? I think I might head out there tomorrow and fish, if I do i'll let you know.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll be taking my boat. I have been watching the weather too but, it truely depends if I can get the day off work...hopefully will know something tomorrow.
I'll be in a white/grey/ with red stripe Champion boat.

Thanks!
Ron


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I believe its a trolling motor lake only. Its a decent size lake. Lots of crappies and there are some bass. Lot of cover for fish. There is a odnr office right by the boat dock, they might be able to give you some information when you get there. If you stay on the smae road past the boat dock there is a general store that sells worms. About 2 miles past dock.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 8, 2010)

I read Lake Hope is electric power only..does anyone know if your allowed to use your outboard to load/offload? Acton lake near me is 10hp limit but, they let us fire up the motor to trailer the boat.
I have also read the pan fishing is pretty good there..so I will probably throw an ultra light in the locker too.
Thanks for the replys guys...I got Thursday off work...so I'm good to go.

Ron


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fished it for bass a month ago and it rreally sucked. No gas motors! Electric only! Just soiyou know.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

The panfishing is really good. Take some small jigs tipped with a waxie and you can catch plenty of redear's, gills, and crappie.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips folks.
My trip however had to be cancled. My wife was rear ended yesterday morning. While she was not injured, her van most probably is totaled. Also my truck left front drive axel went out yesterday evening. parts wont be in until Thurs afternoon. 
I will definately head down in the spring.
Thanks Again,
Ron


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Ronb - Sorry to hear about the crappy week. Good news is that your wife is OK and the fish will still be there for you in the spring. Hope the rest of the week is better than the first half.


----------



## JLeo (Jan 9, 2007)

Ronb said:


> I read Lake Hope is electric power only..does anyone know if your allowed to use your outboard to load/offload?
> Ron


No!! Gas motors are not allowed to be used on electric motor lakes, period.
I am not sure what the rule is there but... 
-some electric only lakes dont even allow you to have a gas motor on the boat. 
-Some lakes make you take your prop off of your gas engine
-Some lakes want you to have your gas outboard up out of the water
-Some lakes may not care as long as you dont use the gas motor

I would call to find out the rules for that lake before you go.


----------

